# Judges Panel--Guess who was there!



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Went to a local KC meeting where they had local judges show up for a panel. Have you guessed yet who was there?

The BIS judge at Westminster from this year!

It was very fun and interesting to hear what real judges think about different issues. Someone asked about chalk. One judge said as long as it just on the legs....the other said he HATED it and preferred dogs to be as natural as possible (mentioned feeling like he had to wash his hands after touching some dogs).....and the other said he didn't care one way or the other.

Different classes were brought up and all three said they could care less which class the dog came from. Actually, they love the BBE class but one said he found the dogs in BBE for the most part to be very disappointing (he thinks that is the class where the best dogs should be coming from). This is where I dropped my AOH question--and yeah, they like the class and again said they did not care which class the dog came from. In fact, one really emphasized how well-versed owner handlers are the hardest to beat because they are a team with their dog.

Finally, the interesting thing was when the BIS judge said that too many people use their left brain when it comes to dog shows. They focus on faults and measurable qualities but you really need to dig deep down and use your right brain. Dog shows are an art form.

EDIT: I also found it very interesting when they said that you won't see the best dogs of certain breeds at an All Breed show any more--such as German Shepherds.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would have loved to have been there to ask them how many owner handlers they have actually put up.....and do they refer to breeder/owner/handlers, or amateur/owner/handlers? both can show in the AOH group.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I would have loved to have been there to ask them how many owner handlers they have actually put up.....and do they refer to breeder/owner/handlers, or amateur/owner/handlers? both can show in the AOH group.


They didn't specify--just that 'well-versed' owner-handlers are really tough to beat. One mentioned putting up a dog from American Bred recently....They didn't say that the owner-handlers were from a certain class. I am betting the experienced owner handlers probably do not show in that class--and the ones that are breeders might opt for BBE.

Anyway, I am sure there are still those judges that are political--but it felt good to hear from real judges their experiences and what they are thinking when they go over dogs. Made me feel like they are not all that bad as some people propose!

But--as I said in my edit I find it very interesting that breeders/owners of the best dogs in certain breeds will not take them to an All Breed. What does that also say about judging?

And it was fun to hear 'em say that he would love to take off a good portion of the coat he sees on cocker spaniels and even other breeds.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I've been fortunate enough to have been a show chair twice for a golden retriever club specialty, and have served as assistant show chair in charge of the judges for a third, and spent time with one of the judges at the most recent local golden retriever club specialty. I can say without a doubt that all the judges I have spoken to are sincere about judging the best dog--and that they try their best to look at the dog and overlook handling errors and (as best they can) an untrained dog. Overall, I feel the judges give their best due to the dogs.

My husband on occasion has dropped by the all breed shows and has taken photos of the goldens--and we've come home and have looked them over and he's pointed out the winner without even knowing what he was looking at. If more people took videos of not only their own dogs, but the competition, they would get an idea as to what the judge was seeing, and what the judge valued, and they wouldn't be so bitter about conformation (IMHO).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think this is among the best pieces of advice I've ever seen about showing. As you well know, we took photos of the dogs in Chicago and some things about Tito's grooming jumped out at you (and someone else, too). It was fixed for the Louisville shows, and he went on to do SIGNFICANTLY better in L-ville. Our eyes saw in the photos what the judge was seeing, and it wasn't as good as it could have been.




rappwizard said:


> My husband on occasion has dropped by the all breed shows and has taken photos of the goldens--and we've come home and have looked them over and he's pointed out the winner without even knowing what he was looking at. If more people took videos of not only their own dogs, but the competition, they would get an idea as to what the judge was seeing, and what the judge valued, and they wouldn't be so bitter about conformation (IMHO).


----------

